# millionaire or ibs



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

if you had the option to be a millionaire or be ibs free what would you choose?


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

millionaire.







However, if cutting off one of my fingers meant that I'd be magically cured of any digestive issues for the rest of my life...I'd be begging for the knife.


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

definitly ibs free for the simple fact that i think i could do anything without this bull**** disease including becoming a millionaire!!!!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

If I was a millionaire maybe I could find a cure for IBS.But, on the other hand if I was cured of IBS, I could become a millionaire. Tough choice. Both have pros and cons. If I was a millionaire with IBS, I probably wouldn't be able to do much because I'd be in the toilet, but on the other hand, I wouldn't be so stressed all the time, so maybe my IBS wouldn't be so bad. See, what problems I have? My brain sees both sides of an issue and I can't ever make a decision.Ok, IBS free. No. Millionaire. No. IBS free. I don't know. Ok, final answer, IBS free with a good chance for a good career.


----------



## 17902 (Sep 27, 2005)

speaking of which, are there any millionaires out there, of a philanthropic frame of mind, who have IBS and out of sympathy would be interested in financing my life? Maybe because I'm so clever?... like honugirl with her mutually exclusive hypotheses. It seems to me however that the only satisfactory solution is to become a millionaire by a finding a CURE for IBS, although I can't deny that Zelnorm does help a little bit, and that therefore the serotonin corporations deserve their billions. Forget it, I'm too dense at the moment to think any harder about these problems of logical "boostrapping", "chicken-egg-chicken", "anxiety-constipation-anxiety" etc. And implying that I know that the pharmaceutical/organic cotton ball companies in fact do have the cure for IBS but are keeping it secret in order to capitalize as much as possible, so that they will not only pay me off with a million dollars in order to keep me quiet but also enlighten me as to said cure, is a strategy not only futile, but in its complexity beyond the pale of my ever sleepier mind. Anyway, some other pressing questions would seem to be: would you murder someone in order to be rid of your IBS? Or maybe: Would you risk your own life in order to be rid of it? Or finally: Is there in fact a specific riddle, the solving of which would eliminate IBS? There's a self-referential koan upon which our "other brains" can ruminate for awhile.


----------



## 17733 (Oct 13, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by JustSmile:definitly ibs free for the simple fact that i think i could do anything without this bull**** disease including becoming a millionaire!!!!


I completely agree!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd relinquish the million dollars for a shot at a normal happy life.


----------



## 16448 (Oct 14, 2005)

I'd much rather be ibs free than be a millionaire. I think I would have the drive and ambition to go out and pursue a career that would make me a million dollars if I didn't have this illness.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

> quote:I'd much rather be ibs free than be a millionaire. I think I would have the drive and ambition to go out and pursue a career that would make me a million dollars if I didn't have this illness.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Id be a millionaire


----------



## 22901 (Oct 28, 2005)

If I was a millionaire, I could get J-pouch surgery, and maybe all my problems would go away!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I have very mild IBS, so I'd definitely take the money!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I would happily and healthily live in poverty and as someone else said once I was well I'm sure I could be busy, busy, busy making all the money I would need!


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'd be a millionaire and open animal sanctuary's wherever needed most. All sanctuaries with plush loos and VERY private stalls with books and portable dvd players. Being the boss means i can be as long as i like!! Make an environment i could work in and use the money to help the furries!That way i will be happy and bet a million (or whats left







) that my ibs will be more bareable due to the happiness and contentment id get from this line of work!Lisa


----------



## 22157 (May 4, 2006)

I would definately choose to be IBS free, I'd rather be happy than rich. Plus, then I could have whatever job I wanted and nothing to hold me back in life.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

Do you think a million could find a cure for everyone with IBS?


----------



## 16704 (May 13, 2006)

millionaire. I've already known life without IBS and without millions.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Millionaire.Because I've lived through severe IBS-D and managed to get it to mild to moderate, somewhat with the help of things I learned on these boards. And Lotronex







Not stressing over money or working at a place I don't necessarily want to be would be a big stress relief too







I hope I never have to revisit this question while suffering severe symptoms again. Even if they return, I think I'd still go for the million. For, say, $100,000 I'd be IBS-free if my symptoms were worse.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hmmmm I think I'd go IBS free any day over the money....as someone else said it would give you much more confidence with getting a better job etc etc!!!


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

if i had that choice it would have to be IBS free, for the simple fact that what you dont have you dont miss, i have never had and probably never will have a million smackers be it $ or the good old british Â£ that said though if i had became IBS free tomorrow i certainly would NOT miss it! to be perfectly honest i would give ALMOST anything to be IBS free and normal again


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

thats easy - ibs free...


> quote: i would give ALMOST anything to be IBS free and normal again


 i WOULD do ANYTHING lol...but then again...a million bucks isnt THAT much. most people with college education make way more than that in their lifetime. now if it were billionaire or ibs...hmm...could probaly find a cure within 5-10 years if you pour billions into strtickyly ibs research.


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

ibs free please!


----------

